# Does cold weather and old tractors mix?



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I was looking out the window at my 1941 Case SC and was thinking it sure would be fun to get her started up and drag the Kid s around on sleds and generally get some fun seat time in. Then I looked at the temp and it said 13 degrees and windchill of below zero. Am I asking for problems getting the old girl going in this cold of weather. I keep the oil changed regularly as well as all the other fluids but it is a 60+ year old tractor. Any advice or thoughts on this subject?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Andy,
For many years the SC was used year round as a farmers main tractor. One thing you may keep in mind while operating in cold weather to let the tractor warm up a bit. Check your anti-freeze to make sure it's strong enough. Make sure you don't hace any water in yor gas as that can cause bigger problems in the winter. The SC probably has 80-90 or 85-140 in the transmission so shifting will a little stiffer. Just be patient and don't force things, check brakes to see if they are working ok, and have loads of fun. 
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance Caseman! I suspected that I would be OK but its always nice to get confirmation from one of the TF pros. I did get her started and had a blast for about an hour just driving around and seeing how she'd work in the 8" of snow I have around the place. Started fine with alittle boost from my truck battery ( jumped it to the starter and hit the starter button together - really turned over fast then  ) 

Ran great for about 15 mins then ran lousy for about 20 mins. Then it cleared up and ran great again. Poss melting snow getting in distributor?? Any suggestions to prevent this in the future?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Please make sure your radiator has the proper anti-freeze mix for your temps. You don't want to crack a block with ice in a fine old tractor like yours.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
To prevent snow melting down on the didt you could 1. brush all the snow of or 2. take and cover it with a piece of old tire tube. Another thing that you could do is take a tarp and tie it from the rear axle and wrap it around the front grille back to the other axle and make a mini comfort cover for it. Makes it warmer for the operator. When covering the grille watch the temp to make sure it doesn't over heat. Shouldn't have any problems in single digit temps.
caseman-d


----------

